
Department of Homeland Security Devices on SF Streets - vskarine
http://sfist.com/2016/01/27/trust_no_one.php
======
vskarine
Ok found the device:
[http://iom.nationalacademies.org/~/media/FFB5490AAC79421A80D...](http://iom.nationalacademies.org/~/media/FFB5490AAC79421A80DEDEACE48F4ED4.ashx)

